# Flat Roof coating



## oldguy67 (Jun 30, 2009)

I live in Glendale AZ and have two flat roofs on my house. What type of paint or coating will reflect the hot sun rays to keep insides cooler.
Thank you for any help.Ron


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

A lot of companys make a coating for that reason. How old is your roof? Is it a EPDM roof? The proplem with this is anyone will paint your roof for you, you want someone who is going to do it right and it last along time. They need alot of prep work for the coating to stick correctly.


----------



## oldguy67 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Flat roof*

It not a EPDM. I dont know just what it is.I was told to use a Elastomeric type rool on coating.
Ron


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

You will have to find out what kind of roof it is first, as each type of roof uses a different type of coating. Are thier seams about 3' apart?


----------



## oldguy67 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Flat roof*

Will half to go up and look tomorrow if i find time and it dont rain.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok sounds good.


----------



## oldguy67 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Flat roof*

Yes there are seams about 3 feet apart. Caulked with a black tar.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

That is a torched down or mop on mineral surface modified. I dont know that any coating would help with any energy savings since its all ready white/gray and is reflective. Im not even sure any coating will stick to the mineral surfacing. I will do some checking, the only thing that comes to mind is Aluma coating, again not sure if it would even stick.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

You might try these. We have used the alumacoating but like I said on smooth roofs. They have a Renu white coating that says it can be used for Mineral surface roofs. I dont know but I would suspect that it requires a primer first. It does look like your roofing to be in good condition. Again the white/gray mineral surface modified is "cool" roof.


http://www.karnakcorp.com/Default.aspx


----------



## oldguy67 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Flat roof*

Thank you for your responce 1985gt. Will have a roofer come by to check it.
ron


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

No problem. Looks like a good roof from here.


----------



## flatroofing (Feb 22, 2011)

Use Conklin or high grade of commercial coating.Good luck


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

I would use Lucas #6000 at a rate of approximately 2 gallons per 100 square feet, if you were looking for strictly IV reflectivity. it'll reflect more than the white you already have but you might not notice much.

The key to elastomeric sticking to a granulated modified bitumen or 90# is to remove any of the loose granuals. This is done by power washing the roof. 

If you want to really add some life to the roof, then first I would reinforce all the seams with polyester and elastomeric #6500 universal flashing cement, then apply my 2 gallons per square, then allow to cure and apply another 1.5 gallons per square. You do it properly, you'll add 10 years. But truth be told the roof looks in fair shape.


Learn more about your coating options: Roof Coatings


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 27, 2011)

The roof looks good. I would inspect the counter fashing and coat the wall repair any cracks if that roof leaks anytime soon it will be there


----------

